

New awesome tricky feature on CSS position:sticky - mukhabbat
http://codepen.io/html5web/pen/Brqjw

======
rodion_89
What browsers support this?

Chrome 23.0.1271.22 on OS X and it doesn't seem to be supported.

~~~
html5web
You should enter about:flags in addressbar, then Enable experimental WebKit
features. Enable experimental WebKit features that are in development.

